# Next photo contest:"I should have thought this through"



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

RULES
One photo per member
you have to have taken the picture
no altering of photos allowed (solid borders are okay)

I should have thought this through

I am also taking suggestions for next photo contest theme.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Does a bubble quote count as altering? Nothing else in the picture is and we have been aloud to put captions. So I thought I'd ask


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Sure its comfy but I'm out of leg room now!









Teddie- eh go for it, Im not very strict!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Uh oh, now how do I get out?


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

haha PRICEless!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Walking on thin ice...


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

"I never should have agreed to play Barbie!"


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

I should have known I can't out run her.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Mahalo looks so embarassed!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Candy317 (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Ha this was a hard one until I remembered this photo of Carter:


The photo speaks for itself


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Now how do I get out?


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

i thought the painting would smell good


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

When Mom said "Halloween time!" I thought she meant we get to pig out on chocolates and candies.. she never said anything about WEARING A FREAKING COSTUME!!!!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Is that my sister in your mouth?


----------



## HoundedByHounds (Aug 17, 2007)

You _lied_ to me...this is _NOT_, "fun".


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I think this is more of the person thinking "i should have thought this through" rather than the dogs. Still a funny photo though.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

You have to click the little white bar to be able to read Belle's caption better. Notice Belle's closed eyes. The bubble's are okay, right? If not I have the original.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Self-explanatory...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

That last one is hilarious!


----------



## Bigtoven (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm working on my tan


----------



## Rupert's Mom (Jan 31, 2008)

I know I was begging to get out for the last 10 minutes but I didn’t know this white stuff was COLD!


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

They said they wanted to play Hide'n-seek - but... now I'm stuck. "Help"


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

They said it was the latest style, but this new hat sure is heavy!








How do I make the picture bigger?


----------



## caramel2 (Jun 6, 2008)

Do we have to share with mum?


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Otis- "BRAAAAKES!!!!" 
*BAM* -Mommy gets plowed over
Not sure which one of us should've thought it through- me or him


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Playing in the mud is fun.... but I should have thought this through.










Please! No bath! Please!


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

*Romeo:* Just one more time, maybe mommy won't notice? 
*Ashlyn:* No way hun!
*Romeo:* Should have thought this through.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

*Eddie: "Ok, maybe ticking off the Mastiff wasn't a good idea...."*










(I know, I know, I've showed this pic a million and one times...lol )


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ok, does anyone know how I get down from here?*










Mortimer as a sweet little boy...he sure did grow big!


----------



## Rupert's Mom (Jan 31, 2008)

When do we start the voting?!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Just making sure no one else could dig up any more photos.

CONTEST CLOSED

Keep an eye out for the voting threads!


----------

